# Any down side to using 151 to clean my pipe.



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I need to rely pipe and i don't like to use pipe sweetener, it leaves a wired taste when I smoke it. So I figure why not 151 or ever-clear; their high in alcohol and don't have other stuff in it. But I figure I would ask yall if there any down side to using just alcohol to clean my pipe.
p


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

They both work fine although I've also used just plain rubbing alcohol and it worked just as well... plenty of nice crud freed up and a nice fresh smoke for sure.. just make sure you let it dry completely afterwords and don't let any touch the finish of the pipe.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

PipesandGOP said:


> They both work fine although I've also used just plain rubbing alcohol and it worked just as well... plenty of nice crud freed up and a nice fresh smoke for sure.. just make sure you let it dry completely afterwords and don't let any touch the finish of the pipe.


 Thanks for the info, but I have to say "rubbing alcohol", thats hard core.


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a major downside to using 151. You can't drink it.

If you do decide to drink it here's a recipe:

Cuban Missile Crisis (A Cuba Libre Variation)

1 part Bacardi 151
2 parts Coca-Cola
Lime

Fill a tumbler with ice (crushed or cubed) pour in rum and top off with Coca-Cola. Garnish with a lime.

One of my favorites!

Pham


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Learn about pipe cleaning in the April Fool ASP FAQ at:

http://www.pipes.org/anti_asp_FAQ.html#2.4

or find out what to do the other 364 days/year in section 2.8 at:

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.smokers.pipes/msg/1bd1b87db15204e0.

Personally, I like the "put it in the dishwasher, dummy" advice.

Everclear good, but never on a meerschaum sez the FAQ to end all FAQ's.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i use 91% isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) on all mine-the stuff evaporates so quick that there's no cause for worry about anything-everclear or 151 is fine if you're worried about that "food grade" crap-acetone also works, but not good for lucite stems-b4 someone gasps "acetone?!" remember that it occurs naturally in the human body-stands to reason it won't hurt you, not to mention it also evaporates quickly-besides, the pipe should be let to dry for a day or 2 after cleaning anyhow-hope this helps


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

I also use 91% isopropyl. Have been using it for years. It work very well and is only a few bucks per pint. Lots cheaper than 151 or Everclear.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

ive heard that using rubbing alcohol (isoproyl alcohol) is bad for your pipe. i havn't tried it out so i can't say that first hand, but i have been told by several sources that it can damage your pipe. and as far as using acetone, never put a chemical as strong as acetone in anything that will come into contact with your mouth. it may occur naturally in your body, but its very poisonous to inhale the vapors which can linger for days even after it appears to be all evaporated. Personally, for my heavy duty cleaning i will use everclear because its nice and strong (its also good for getting rid of ghost flavors), and then for my periodical alcohol cleaning that i do about every seven smokes, i use a strong rum or whiskey because i like the taste it leaves in the pipe. you could just use everclear for that too though.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

nope


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> ive heard that using rubbing alcohol (isoproyl alcohol) is bad for your pipe. i havn't tried it out so i can't say that first hand, but i have been told by several sources that it can damage your pipe. ...


Alcohol can strip the finish off the pipe, most stains used are alcohol based. Care must be taken to ensure no dribbles touch the outside of the briar. Other than that, let it dry for at least a couple of days so you don't get a flambe hairdo when you light 'er up p


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> ive heard that using rubbing alcohol (isoproyl alcohol) is bad for your pipe. i havn't tried it out so i can't say that first hand, but i have been told by several sources that it can damage your pipe.
> only the finish if you're not careful-some nutjob (no offense if they're here) said it could crack the briar due to drying out-ANY alcohol would do the same if it were true, so what would we use to clean our pipes?
> and as far as using acetone, never put a chemical as strong as acetone in anything that will come into contact with your mouth. it may occur naturally in your body, but its very poisonous to inhale the vapors which can linger for days even after it appears to be all evaporated.
> i guess i should've added to use acetone in a well ventilated space & to "rinse" w/alcohol b4 you smoke-this was recommended to me by a pipemaker so i figure it's safe
> Personally, for my heavy duty cleaning i will use everclear because its nice and strong (its also good for getting rid of ghost flavors), and then for my periodical alcohol cleaning that i do about every seven smokes, i use a strong rum or whiskey because i like the taste it leaves in the pipe. you could just use everclear for that too though.


nothing wrong w/everclear, just not all of us have access to it


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> nothing wrong w/everclear, just not all of us have access to it


It's illegal in Pennsylvania for sure, but I can grab some across the border in Maryland at least.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

well - here are my thoughts

If you are asking about the routine cleaning after smoking - like dipping your pipe cleaner in a solution and then running it throught pipe - maybe repeating a couple of times until the pipe cleaner comes out clean - then the 151 is an excellent choice - compare this to using the "Sweet Bee" pipe cleaner solution - in fact the 151 is superior in that instance.

The occassional deep cleaning - using either salt or cotton to remove "ghosting" - 151 works - but pure alcohol is probably better for that application.

What I do is use 151 for the some pipes and Wild Turkey 101 for others. Some pipes are only for dark - heavy latakia blends and I use the wild turkey on those pipes. All of the others - I use the 151. I don't use the "Sweet Bee" anymore on any.

I don'tknowi f this will help you or not - so - back to the general - it's OK to ask folks for general guidelines - but the bottom line is you need to try things for yourself and decide what you like.

I mean - let's be honest - after about 4 to 6 weeks - you are as much of an expert as anyone on this board if you are to the idea of - this is what I like. You just need to always (even after 25 years) be open to trying something different occassionally and doing an honest evaluation - just go with what you like and trust yourself.


----------



## EDKsurly (Aug 10, 2008)

Isopropyl alcohol is oxidized by the liver into acetone. Symptoms of isopropyl alcohol poisoning include flushing, headache, dizziness, CNS depression, nausea, vomiting, anesthesia, and coma. Use in well-ventilated areas and use protective gloves while using. Poisoning can occur from ingestion, inhalation, or absorption.
Isopropyl alcohol is about twice as toxic as ethanol, though isopropyl alcohol does not cause an anion gap acidosis as do ethanol and methanol. It produces an elevated osmolal gap, but generally no abnormal anion gap (though this may be seen as a result of hypotension and lactic acidosis). Overdoses may cause a fruity odor on the breath as a result of its metabolism to give acetone which is not further metabolized.[7] Isopropyl alcohol is more potent than ethanol as a CNS depressant, and its metabolite, acetone, is a CNS depressant in its own right. While around 15 g of isopropanol can be fatal if left untreated, it is not nearly as toxic as methanol or ethylene glycol.[8]

Id rather use Ethanol based alcohol. ;D Its safer


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

dubinthedam has some good cleaning vids on youtube and he also says he uses rum.


----------

